# Simonian farms Fresno CA??



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if the bikes are still on display in the store in Fresno? Also has there been any talk about meets in that area in the near future?


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2019)

Still there! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2019)

@mrg may have some pics from last time we were there 7 or 8 months ago.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2019)

funny= was thinking of this just the other day!


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2019)

They were there last time I stopped by.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2019)

No meets. Bikes still there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 11, 2019)

I grew up in the area.
They used to have a great bicycle show and swap meet...


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I grew up in the area.
> They used to have a great bicycle show and swap meet...



The show was a great one.


----------



## kreika (Mar 11, 2019)

And a sweet whiz-in.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 11, 2019)

kreika said:


> And a sweet whiz-in.



Did you have a space there?


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 12, 2019)

Good ol' days of the Smithsonian meets.  The Colson Tandem and a 40' straight bar autocycle are
a couple of restos he bought from me ....those were great meets!  He would have the local press
come around around lunch time and do a write up... and eventually would try to hold us captive
so as not to leave before they came.  I think he got pissed when people started packing up 
and bailing and he threw in the towel eventually.  Great swap and Dennis was a fantastic
host...(unlessUleftB4thePresscame)


----------



## frampton (Mar 12, 2019)

Pharm Photos.


----------



## kreika (Mar 12, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Did you have a space there?




No, only came as a buyer. Went about three times         . A lot of great stuff and people.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a bunch of photos I need to scan from one of the swap meets in 98 or 99. Back when everything was still film cameras.


----------



## Casper (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## abe lugo (Mar 12, 2019)

We were up that way at the end of January and went it, all still there.


----------



## frampton (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 12, 2019)

Gotta love the Salsbury scooter!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 10, 2019)

Over 25 years ago this meet happened and people are still raving about it. Wish I lived in the area still-i'd convince Bonnie and Dennis to throw a 25th anniversary Mid-valley Whizz-in! The two day event included a 60+ mile ride for the whizzer folks. Riders came from Los Angeles and as far away as  Seattle to burn rubber on the remote King's River canyon area and the surrounding country roads. On this ride a couple of the hot rod whizzers were for the first time clocked at speeds in excess of 60mph!  Joe Cude of Fresno and Fred Koehnke of Orange vied for whizzer land speed records! This was unheard of that time(early 1990's). It was followed up by a tire kickin' bar-b-que and whizzer brag fest! Bright and early the next morning kicked off one of the most fantastic swap meets held this side of the Mississippi-surely giving the west coasters something to rival the fantastic meets held in Ann Arbor or Memory Lane. Buyers and sellers came from 7 different states we were able figure out as I recall. Again hosts Bonnie and Dennis outdid themselves throwing a great bar-b-que on site with television and newspaper coverage of the two day event and a first rate bike show. The event received excellent coverage on The CABE  (at that time it was a two page Xerox monthly newsletter) then by contributing CABE reporter Jerry Germeau of Washington.  The coverage of this event on The CABE contributed greatly to the success of future meets there. As it was then/as it is today The CABE is the pulse of the bike hobby. On site Bonnie and Dennis (bike collectors themselves) have a year round display of their bike collection in the store.  It is interesting to see the Simonian Farms bike display is still a must do stop for the Yosemite riders returning to Los Angeles.


----------

